# استفسار عن العمل في مجال ميكانيكا الأسلحة .!



## Eng.Ahmed Sam (26 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

~~

كيفكم اخواني .. كنت حابب بس استفسر عن استفسار شغلني لفترة طويلة .. وحاليا انا لسة متخصصتش داخل ميكانيكا ولكن حابب قسم ميكاترونكس كتير ..

وخصوصاً بعد ما قريت عنه ..

استفساري هنا عن هندسة الأسلحة .. او العمل في مجال الأسلحة و صناعتها و كدا ..

وانا مبتكلمش على الهندسة الفنية لالي بتبقى تبقى الجيش و كدا ..

عشان الحقيقة اني حابب جدا المجال دا .. و حابب اشتغل فيه ..

فاستفساري هنا .. ايه هو اقرب قسم للعمل في مجال صناعات الاسلحة ؟؟

وهل فرص ميكاترونكس في العمل متوفرة بشكل كبير للخريجين الجدد .. 

~~

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Sam (27 أغسطس 2010)

هل الأسئلة صعبة اوي كدا ؟؟


----------



## فهد الثاني (3 سبتمبر 2010)

لا ولله مو صعبة ( بس يمكن مخيفة ) هذا على ما يبدوا


----------



## Monesse (5 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم يا اخي العزيز , يمكن لمهدس الميكاترونيك ان يعمل في المجال العسكري وخاصة في مجال الدفاع ...
فبما ان الهدف الرئيسي من هندسة الميكاترونيك هو تصميم و انتاج اجهزة معقدة وذات دقة عالية تفوق قدرة الانسان فسيكون من الطبيعي ان يكون قادرا على تصميم اسلحة او انظمة دفاع ...حيث انها تتطلب في عصرنا دقة عالية و تحكم الي ...
:78::78::78::78::78::78:


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Sam (9 سبتمبر 2010)

فهد الثاني قال:


> لا ولله مو صعبة ( بس يمكن مخيفة ) هذا على ما يبدوا



ههههههه مخيفة ليه وانا ماسك سلاح و انا بسأل :d

انا قولت اسال السؤال دا هنا عشان فيه خبرات هنا في الفورم كبيرة ..

لكن كل ما اسال حد برا بحس احساس غريب انه بيفتي ..


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Sam (9 سبتمبر 2010)

monesse قال:


> نعم يا اخي العزيز , يمكن لمهدس الميكاترونيك ان يعمل في المجال العسكري وخاصة في مجال الدفاع ...
> فبما ان الهدف الرئيسي من هندسة الميكاترونيك هو تصميم و انتاج اجهزة معقدة وذات دقة عالية تفوق قدرة الانسان فسيكون من الطبيعي ان يكون قادرا على تصميم اسلحة او انظمة دفاع ...حيث انها تتطلب في عصرنا دقة عالية و تحكم الي ...
> :78::78::78::78::78::78:




طب كويس جداً .. شكراً بشمهندس عالرد ..


----------



## Monesse (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*تخصصات كليات المجتمع وما يناظرها في الجامعة الأردنية للعام 2009/2010*
الهندسة الكهربائية , هندسة الميكاترونكس=
كهراء الآليات الثقيلة, الكترونيات الطيران, الطيران, الكترونيات صناعية, الأسلحة الموجهة, النظم الكهربائية والأجهزة الدقيقة في الطائرات

http://www.ju.edu.jo/units/registration/Pages/DiplomSpecialties.aspx


----------

